# HTML mit Java verknüpfen



## Don83 (29. Jul 2009)

Hallo, 
sorry fürs fluten des Forums, aber nach Lösung des letzten Problems bin ich nun auf der Suche wie man die Eingabe über eine HTML webformular mit einem java programm verknüpft.
Also wenn jemand etwas in das Formular eingibt, dann soll die Eingabe an mein Java Programm als String weitergegeben werden. 
Wäre erneut für Hinweise auf packages etc. dankbar.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (29. Jul 2009)

Don83 hat gesagt.:


> bin ich nun auf der Suche wie man die Eingabe über eine HTML webformular mit einem java programm verknüpft.
> Also wenn jemand etwas in das Formular eingibt, dann soll die Eingabe an mein Java Programm als String weitergegeben werden.


Nja, das kommt drauf an wie es auf der Serverseite aussieht: was hast du denn dort? Im einfachsten falle, wenn es einfach ein Servlet ist, kriegst du die übergebenen parameter zB. mit
ServletRequest (Java(TM) Web Services Developer Pack (Version 1.6))
als String, wenn du das mit JSP's zusammenbastelst, geht's mit der EL anscheinend recht leicht mit sowas:
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 20.5 Formulardaten
Ansonsten gibt's da tausend andere möglichkeiten, hängt halt davon ab, wie du diese ganze geschichte auf der serverseite behandelst... :bahnhof:


----------



## Don83 (29. Jul 2009)

hm naja habe einen debian server und nutze als webserver apache. Aber bin nun immer mehr dazu abgedriftet die Formular eingabe mit PHP zu bearbeiten. 
Habe zwar noch nie PHP benutzt aber ist ja an sich ganz leicht. Also klappt gerade (noch) ganz gut. 
Also das Prob hat sich dann wohl auch erstmal erledigt.


----------

